# Will Moebius Affleck Batmobile have...



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the Moebius Affleck Batmobile have metal parts and resin figures? Option to have torn off doors? (Superman damages the Batmobile.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, spoilers, pal!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I doubt the extra parts- they want to keep the cost as low as possible for the most sales.
Aftermarket or individual creativity will fill those options.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Can't speak on the B vs S kit, but there IS an upcoming Moebius Batmobile release that will include a resin figure. I have seen photos of the prototype, and it is OUTSTANDING. The sculpt was done in a computer, and although the 1/25 styrene figures available now to go with the Pod and Tumbler are very nice, they were hand sculpted the same size as the finished product, so there will be a noticeable jump in quality with the new figure! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Bwain no more said:


> Can't speak on the B vs S kit, but there IS an upcoming Moebius Batmobile release that will include a resin figure. I have seen photos of the prototype, and it is OUTSTANDING. The sculpt was done in a computer, and although the 1/25 styrene figures available now to go with the Pod and Tumbler are very nice, they were hand sculpted the same size as the finished product, so there will be a noticeable jump in quality with the new figure! :thumbsup:
> Tom


Is this a new edition of the Tumbler or another Batmobile?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RB said:


> Is this a new edition of the Tumbler or another Batmobile?


I think if he could have been more specific he would have been.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Yup, kinda waiting on a thumbs up from Frank before I say anything else. With a little luck, I will be able to post a pic.  I will say fans of the DCU have ALOT to look forward to from Team Moebius in 2016.
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ok, have received TENTATIVE thumbs-up to post this image. This is an extreme crop to remove OTHER items in the picture that are DEFINITELY not to be shown at this time. Picture is worth 1,000 words, you SHOULD be able to discern in WHICH film this character appeared with WHAT incarnation of the Batmobile . There WILL be additional tooling to provide upgraded/accurizing parts to match the vehicle's appearance in said...well, er...uh..actually UNSAID film.
Tom


----------



## Bodiedog (Oct 3, 2011)

*Man with no name*

Oh man, I sure hope they offer the figures separately, without having to buy another un-named vehicle. That un-named figure looks brilliant!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That is an impressive accurate figure. I hope they make an Affleck Batman figure like this for the BvS Batmobile first issue.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

W/O giving ANY more specifics, like I said, 2016 should be a GREAT year for kit building fans of the Warner/DC film universe. And yes, digital prototyping obviously CAN produce an excellent figure. PRETTY sure the figures for the Flying Sub reissue were done with the same technique, perhaps even the same digital sculptor. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> ...Picture is worth 1,000 words, you SHOULD be able to discern in WHICH film this character appeared with WHAT incarnation of the Batmobile...


Except that the movie in which this character appeared did not include the Batmobile, which can only mean Moebius is producing a kit of the military version of the Tumbler...uhh, I'd guess.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Hey, spoilers, pal!


Not really a spoiler, as its in the trailer.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> W/O giving ANY more specifics, like I said, 2016 should be a GREAT year for kit building fans of the Warner/DC film universe. And yes, digital prototyping obviously CAN produce an excellent figure. PRETTY sure the figures for the Flying Sub reissue were done with the same technique, perhaps even the same digital sculptor. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Anything Batman or DCU related sounds good to me. If the new Batman V Superman Batmobile is anything like their Tumbler kit, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Except that the movie in which this character appeared did not include the Batmobile, which can only mean Moebius is producing a kit of the military version of the Tumbler...uhh, I'd guess.


I hope so!
I have both the black and the Camo 1/18 Diecast Tumblers, didn't see a need to spend what few dollars I had on yet another one as a kit. If they make the military variants we saw I will definitely be getting one!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> I hope so!
> I have both the black and the Camo 1/18 Diecast Tumblers, didn't see a need to spend what few dollars I had on yet another one as a kit. If they make the military variants we saw I will definitely be getting one!


Like I said Richard, ALOT of folks will be happy and I think you will be one of them!  PRETTY sure the BVS car is listed for 1st quarter to coincide with the movie's release in March, it would not surprise me if this one showed up around the same time!
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the BvS Batmobile have resin figures? Since we know they can make them, it should.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BatToys said:


> Will the BvS Batmobile have resin figures? Since we know they can make them, it should.


By that line of reasoning, it should include lighting, a sound chip and be motorized. :freak: Current plan is to release a "curbside plus" kit; no motor (except what would be visible as part of the chassis) and a VERY basic interior; i.e. seats and a control yoke. But since the prototype was "grown" from the CG files direct from Legendary, it can be argued that this will be THE most accurate Batmobile kit EVER. Until of course it is released, and then people will .... well, do what they do. 
Tom


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> ...and a VERY basic interior; i.e. seats and a control yoke.Tom


Are we talking basic like the Tumbler kit, or simplier then that?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Since Moebius has greatly improved the resin figures like Bane and obviously plan more, I'd rather have the BvS figures now with the first issue Batmobile than wait a year for the second issue. The first issue would sell better with a Batman figure too. You know Moebius is going to make the figures and I think we all rather have those now than wait years.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BatToys said:


> You know Moebius is going to make the figures and I think we all rather have those now than wait years.


Actually I DO know the figures Moebius plans to release and speaking for myself, I am VERY excited! Also excited by the possibility for FURTHER releases based on how well the initial kit sales go. I also have MORE pictures AND clearance to post them, but I'm going to leave that for someone else, I have opened one can of worms too many for November, and it is barely the end of the first week. As a longtime Hobby Talk follower, it does seem that to get kit manufacturers to do your bidding, you should go to the Revell Germany site and post the EXACT same request several hundred times. It makes NO sense to me, but apparently this is how Round 2 was persuaded to produce that Eagle Transformer or what-not that is apparently, even before release, the most successful model kit of all time!
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I don't think you "opened a can of worms." You created enthusiasm and positive buzz. You are on a roll. Please post the pictures since you have permission.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tom's on a roll - with butter?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Personally, wither or not the Batmobile kit has figures or not is not a deal breaker. 

I more concerned that the car is done correctly, and based on what Moebius did with the Tumbler and what we've seen of this new Batmobile, I'm not worried.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The detail on Bane was impressive for that scale. Moebius should try to make a Raquel Welch for their Proteus kit. Maybe Raquel will say yes.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> Yup, kinda waiting on a thumbs up from Frank before I say anything else. With a little luck, I will be able to post a pic.  I will say fans of the DCU have ALOT to look forward to from Team Moebius in 2016.
> Tom



I hope so. Frank doesn't seem to be that keen on releasing the rest of the Batman 66 figures. 0 for 2015 isn't encouraging.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> Actually I DO know the figures Moebius plans to release and speaking for myself, I am VERY excited! Also excited by the possibility for FURTHER releases based on how well the initial kit sales go. I also have MORE pictures AND clearance to post them, but I'm going to leave that for someone else, I have opened one can of worms too many for November, and it is barely the end of the first week. As a longtime Hobby Talk follower, it does seem that to get kit manufacturers to do your bidding, you should go to the Revell Germany site and post the EXACT same request several hundred times. It makes NO sense to me, but apparently this is how Round 2 was persuaded to produce that Eagle Transformer or what-not that is apparently, even before release, the most successful model kit of all time!
> Tom



It's Eagle TRANSPORTER, and it sounds like someone has a problem with Space:1999. And it's a kit subject that we've waited 40 years for and deserve instead of the simplistic mess we were given in 1975.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

seaQuest said:


> It's Eagle TRANSPORTER, and it sounds like someone has a problem with Space:1999. And it's a kit subject that we've waited 40 years for and deserve instead of the simplistic mess we were given in 1975.


FORTY years of waiting for ANYTHING displays an incredible sense of loyalty. I guess it's like being a Cubs fan. Or a Bill Cosby accuser. I hope EVERYONE gets what they deserve.*
Tom

* Sorry to be inappropriate. I meant to say "What's coming to them." :thumbsup:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> FORTY years of waiting for ANYTHING displays an incredible sense of loyalty. I guess it's like being a Cubs fan. Or a Bill Cosby accuser. I hope EVERYONE gets what they deserve.*
> Tom
> 
> * Sorry to be inappropriate. I meant to say "What's coming to them." :thumbsup:


So, you don't approve of us Space:1999 fans getting an accurate Eagle? What the hell is your problem with Space:1999 that you have to bash what we consider a good thing?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> I hope so. Frank doesn't seem to be that keen on releasing the rest of the Batman 66 figures. 0 for 2015 isn't encouraging.


Not that this is set in stone, but Tower Hobbies is estimating stock of the Robin and Penguin kits in mid-December, and the Riddler kit in late March. In a perfect world I'm guessing Frank would like to have had these kits on the shelves already, but here in the real world any number of problems can cause delays. We'll get them; be patient.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

seaQuest said:


> So, you don't approve of us Space:1999 fans getting an accurate Eagle? What the hell is your problem with Space:1999 that you have to bash what we consider a good thing?


I think Tom is mainly a figure modeler, but I suspect he's just being silly.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I've almost lost track of which kit and company this thread is about...

The newest Batmobile (Affleck) is a nice design- it looks like an evolution of the Tumbler and appears more car-like. I look forward to seeing it in more detail and will love a kit of it.

As to the figure we have seen I think it is great that Moebius does not just issue a kit then forget about it. While it may be frustrating to those who bought the original release already, revisiting and enhancing a product like they have done with the Seaviews and Flying Sub shows a commitment producing the best possible kits. AS we all know- there is a lot of pressure to produce a kit as quickly as possible, we all clamor for them, then when the kit is released faults/shortcomings/wishlist-enhancements populate the forums. The fact Moebius listens and addresses these concerns is fantastic.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

No other distributors are showing Robin and Penguin slated for delivery anytime soon. I think Frank cancelled the rest of the Batman 66 line and hasn't got the balls to announce it publicly. Same for the nuBSG Raptor. 

Moebius is a small company whose reach exceeds their grasp. They announce ambitious projects, but aren't financially able to carry them out. Frank and Dave need to think small if they want to stay in business and not fork over money for licenses that'll never pay off.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

And while I'm here, let's address Moebius' quality issues.
The Viper Mk. II was a nightmare to display in-flight. The landing gear doors didn't cover the gear wells, requiring extensive modification with styrene sheet. The grille inside the nose didn't fill up its' area. If you cemented the grille in place but didn't cement the fuselage halves immediately, once you finally did, it was too late to correct it.

The original series Battlestar kit is too wide. They copied all of George Tackacs' mistakes on his resin kit. Hell, it was straight-up scanned from his kit. The fit of the engine section and the sides of the hangar pods is atrocious. And the bridge? They could've made the bridge correctly as a two-piece assembly (the bridge as a "parapet" sitting on a "pedestal" with a scosche of overhang). I finally bought a replacement from Shapeways, although that isn't exactly perfect as it was scaled down from a replacement bridge for the Salzo Galactica. No pedestal is provided. Strip styrene and Squadron green to the rescue. I don't EVEN know how you'd drill into it to light it. Frosted Ultra Detail is ultra brittle. 

The nuBSG Viper Mk. VII. If it weren't for Paul Bodenseik's PE cockpit set, I wouldn't have bought the kit. I'd have paid an extra $10 for a decent cockpit.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

John P said:


> I think Tom is mainly a figure modeler, but I suspect he's just being silly.


You are on to me John. As a figure modeler, I WAS disappointed that R2 was not devoting tooling dollars to kitting any of the characters or aliens 
that made 1999 so memorable to so many! FORTUNATELY this is where the aftermarket comes in (see attached). According to the fellow who posted this, the scale is 1/48, but if he has access to a 3-D scanner I'm pretty sure this could be reduced down to go with the old Airfix/MPC kit w/o an appreciable loss of detail. Not sure if you could get a wiggle eye that small though (the wiggle eye is what REALLY brings the "flavor" of the show). 
Tom


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Shut the **** up, Tom, you sarcastic prick. You don't like Gerry Anderson shows, fine, but keep your goddamn bigoted opinion to yourself, motherfucker. Go back to smoking Frank Winspur's pole, fucktard.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Gentlemen, to quote Captain America, "Language!"


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

seaQuest said:


> Shut the f**k up, Tom, you sarcastic p***k. You don't like Gerry Anderson shows, fine, but keep your g*****n bigoted opinion to yourself, motherf**ker. Go back to smoking Frank Winspur's pole, f**ktard.


WOW! Time to chill.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Gentlemen, to quote Captain America, "Language!"


Don't care. I lost any respect I may have shown that turd when he started in insulting a dream project for me and many others on Space:1999 Props and Ships on Facebook. He finds certain fandoms hilarious, and an opinion contrary to his is met with a mocking attitude. And I, for one, will not tolerate his bigotry. His ego's writing checks his ass can't cash. He needs to learn to accept everybody else's fandoms without ego or judgement.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

seaQuest said:


> Shut the **** up, Tom, you sarcastic prick. You don't like Gerry Anderson shows, fine, but keep your goddamn bigoted opinion to yourself, motherfucker. Go back to smoking Frank Winspur's pole, fucktard.


To be fair, I liked ONE of those Gerry Anderson shows. What was the one with the puppets?
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> To be fair, I liked ONE of those Gerry Anderson shows. What was the one with the puppets?
> Tom


The Muppet Show?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jeez, it's not like he's insulting Star Trek or something good.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> Don't care. I lost any respect I may have shown that turd when he started in insulting a dream project for me and many others on Space:1999 Props and Ships on Facebook. He finds certain fandoms hilarious, and an opinion contrary to his is met with a mocking attitude. And I, for one, will not tolerate his bigotry. His ego's writing checks his ass can't cash. He needs to learn to accept everybody else's fandoms without ego or judgement.


I is fine to disagree with another modeler, shoot I doubt anybody on this entire site agrees with my opinions of everything just like I do not agree with theirs. Spewing profanity does not make an argument or convince anybody your side is right. This is a family-friendly forum- if there would be any moderators left you would have been banned for that post. 
When anger overwhelms you, step away from the keyboard and get some perspective. I have done this many times. There are people on this site I regard as friends, some I consider inspirational and then there are others I cannot even read their posts without getting mad. I have to remind myself this is just a HOBBY, something to enjoy in what free time I have, not some sort of right or wrong contest- there are plenty of other forums out there for that purpose.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

John P said:


> Jeez, it's not like he's insulting Star Trek or something good.


LOL 

Seaquest... you went and touched the monolith, didn't you?
Come on... you can tell us!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

This is only a hobby- if someone can get that upset to start grade school name-calling its time to find another hobby. I don't appreciate the language - not appropriate for kids who read this. Lighten up dude!!!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

OMMMM OMMMMMM OMMMMMM 'It's only a model..." OMMMMM Ommmmm Ommmm.....


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

scooke123 said:


> This is only a hobby- if someone can get that upset to start grade school name-calling its time to find another hobby. I don't appreciate the language - not appropriate for kids who read this. Lighten up dude!!!


Wekk...I apologize to anyone who may have been offended. Hair-trigger temper. As far as kids go...having gone through two marriages and one LTR (the second marriage and current LTR being "Hollywood" relationships with the stress that goes with them, both being actress wannabes) dodging that bullet, I can't say I can sympathize or empathize. To me, and I have my reasons for believing in this, kids are a pox. I'm not insulting your kids, but for me, that's a responsibility I've never wanted. 

It seemed that the hard work put into the Eagle project by Jim Small (Small Art Works, EIMB), Chris Trice, Daniel Prud'homme, and Jamie Hood was being marginalized by one man with an over-inflated sense of self-purpose. And in my mind, I extended that diss to all the fans of the series, the ones who've been there from the beginning, who organized the earliest conventions and still organize cons to this day. 

Let's face it. We're all genre fans. That makes us all messed-up to varying degrees. Dysfunctional. I just think Tom was placing HIS dysfunction above everybody else's.

But, that's none of my business. (*sips tea*)


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I understand how emotional things can get from time to time over things we like. I don’t know if a moderator is still on this site, but it needs one. Lately this has been getting out of hand, we all will never agree at the same time on all things, but I have in all the years never seen the disharmony and downright disrespect that has been building for a few years now, and it is across the board. The landmines are anyone discussing the 2009 Star Trek film, some liked it some didn’t, the ones that don’t like seem to go on and on and on about how much they didn’t like it. A thread was open about the use of an airbrush, those like me that choose not to use one and gave reasons why, were hammered and insulted by those that do. Nationalism, disguised as bigotry has appeared on the site. I for one am glad that Sea Quest went off, his frustration shows us what not to do. 

I just want to build and discuss model kits, and maybe from time to time movies that I like, I really don’t want to hear from someone trying to convince me that they “suck”, I always agree to disagree. Star Wars prequels are another landmine,( I believe that same people will hate the new movies as well), those that hate them say inappropriate things this such as “George Lucas raped my childhood”, who talks like that? Or George Lucas is a terrible director, the director of “American Graffiti” one of the greatest movies of the 70’s? If your whole childhood was based on a movie, you should’ve went outside and played more.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The only opinions I care about involve model kits- that is why I am here.

I do not care about the reasons for the personal drama, tantrums, perceived insults, what I have a problem with is taking a discussion about _a model kit_ and turning it into cussing storm.

I am trying to educate my son in modeling, this site _was_ a great place for him to visit and learn. After this mess I am not letting my twelve year old near this place. 

Enjoy your tea.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Getting back to the thread, what figures are planned for the BvS Batmobile? What other DC kits does Moebius have planned?

I ordered my BvS Batmobile from my local brick hobby store. It's great service.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

BatToys said:


> Getting back to the thread, what figures are planned for the BvS Batmobile? What other DC kits does Moebius have planned?
> 
> I ordered my BvS Batmobile from my local brick hobby store. It's great service.


Maybe figures of Stephen Amell's ARROW, or Grant Gustin's The Flash, or Brandon Routh's The Atom, or Melissa Benoist's Supergirl.

Wait, scratch the last one. There's a meeting going on as we type between CBS, Warners, and Greg Berlanti as to whether they want to keep that philly in the race or put down a lame horse.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A Melissa Benoist Supergirl model kit would be nice if sculpted accurately. I think the Supergirl show has potential if they give it a chance. They should do a crossover with The Flash to help ratings. Or introduce Power Girl who is the Earth 2 Supergirl.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I must assume that the Batmobile must be at 1/25th scale, so what other figures from Batman V Superman would go with the car. Frank Winspur has for years put out a great product, in the past, I have quite a few and am very happy, and for a fair price too, I am someone that bought poor quality garage kits in the 90’s. If a Moebius kit is not as accurate as I think it should be, I make changes, he shouldn’t have to defend his company, I want the best product he can produce, if it takes longer so be it. I won’t begin my ’66 Batman I got last Christmas until Robin is released, until then, I will build a resin ’66 Batman and Robin from years ago. Keep up the good work, Frank.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Frank Winspur replied that nothing is cancelled in the '66 Batman line. 


Since Winspur is reading this, the sharp details on the 1/25 Bane are remarkable so we all would like to see the Ben Affleck Batman figure in the upcoming BvS Batmobile. Like you wrote its best to get it right or not at all.
(For the reissue you could add a Superman figure ripping off the Batmobile doors as they show in the trailer.)


Also try to make a Raquel Welch figure for the Proteus. At the very least you'll get to talk to Raquel for permission. It might lead to a 1,000,000 BC kit.

Try to make a Lynda Carter Wonder Woman kit. She already gave the rights to WB.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> Actually I DO know the figures Moebius plans to release and speaking for myself, I am VERY excited! Also excited by the possibility for FURTHER releases based on how well the initial kit sales go. I also have MORE pictures AND clearance to post them, but I'm going to leave that for someone else, I have opened one can of worms too many for November, and it is barely the end of the first week. As a longtime Hobby Talk follower, it does seem that to get kit manufacturers to do your bidding, you should go to the Revell Germany site and post the EXACT same request several hundred times. It makes NO sense to me, but apparently this is how Round 2 was persuaded to produce that Eagle Transformer or what-not that is apparently, even before release, the most successful model kit of all time!
> Tom






I take it you're joking about the Eagle?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

SG; before I answer your question, do YOU have a hair trigger temper ? Seriously though, I joke about EVERYTHING. But if I JOKE about everything, how can I EVER be taken seriously? This is a slippery slope. Speaking of which, the slippery slope is referenced FAIRLY often, but I can not for the life of me recall a single instance where ANYONE talks about what lays at the bottom of said surface. Is it a pit of hungry alligators? Heaps of used syringes? Or to be a bit less grim, perhaps a pile of overstuffed pillows? And what about above the slope, might there be someone with a rope to pull you up safely? Or a group of angry villagers with torches hoping the alligators get fed? But I AM straying off topic (an unfortunate trait to be sure, but I HAVE learned to live with it.) Right; SG, I think I MIGHT have answered your question, but if not, I will, IF you promise not to yell at me, or at least if you DO yell at me try to keep it PG13. 

Tom


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The difference between Tom and myself. I DON'T joke. 
First wife got my sense of humor in the divorce. She didn't bother to will it back to me when she took the dirt nap.

Seriously, I find no humor in anything anymore.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

SQ; if you look hard enough, humor CAN be found ALMOST anywhere. Personally, I can't take more than a few steps w/o tripping over it , but that is me. I truly hope you are overstating your case, but if not , you are most definitely a PASSIONATE guy, so embrace the things that keep you motivated ("floats your boat" was what we said around here when we were kids, now I find it to be what get's me through the night.)
BTW, I just heard that Donald Trump made a derogatory remark about Hillary Clinton's hair (i.e. "It looks ridiculous, I think it might be a wig"). Not a litmus test by any means, but try and tell me that's NOT funny! 
Tom


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

"Seriously, I find no humor in anything anymore."


For that, sir, I am most profoundly sorry. Humor is one of the very few things in life that get us through it.


Larry


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If you indeed have more figure photos like Bane, please post them to get this thread back on track.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Bat Toys; I profusely apologize for having derailed your thread, but I will not be posting any further pictures until the release date gets closer. And then I will post that on a thread I create myself. In the spirit of fairness, when I DO start that thread, please feel free to come by and hijack it! :thumbsup:
Sorry
Tom


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

When and where will that TURD MONSTER be available?










It would make a great CLAYFACE (new school) for Batman's rogues.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Bwain, apology accepted! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> SG; before I answer your question, do YOU have a hair trigger temper ? Seriously though, I joke about EVERYTHING. But if I JOKE about everything, how can I EVER be taken seriously? This is a slippery slope. Speaking of which, the slippery slope is referenced FAIRLY often, but I can not for the life of me recall a single instance where ANYONE talks about what lays at the bottom of said surface. Is it a pit of hungry alligators? Heaps of used syringes? Or to be a bit less grim, perhaps a pile of overstuffed pillows? And what about above the slope, might there be someone with a rope to pull you up safely? Or a group of angry villagers with torches hoping the alligators get fed? But I AM straying off topic (an unfortunate trait to be sure, but I HAVE learned to live with it.) Right; SG, I think I MIGHT have answered your question, but if not, I will, IF you promise not to yell at me, or at least if you DO yell at me try to keep it PG13.
> 
> Tom





Well nothing wrong with a bit of joking about as long as you don't really believe that about Revells site and the Eagle voting.  

I think that something like the sales of the old kit might have had something to do with Revell doing a new kit too.......along with the voting. There might have been some people doing more than 1 vote but I think 99% of it was probably genuine.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Had a lengthy conversation with Frank today and one of the things we discussed was the "Batman V Superman" Batmobile. Not to jinx it, but they are VERY happy with the test shots and the current goal is to have the kit in stores BEFORE the movie is released in March. Also happy to report the tooling for the 1966 Robin is being tweaked for an early 2016 release as well. As for "Fantastic Voyage", preorders are brisk for Proteus, and the license allows for additional kits...HOWEVER, no figures are planned PERIOD. If anyone is looking for a figure kit of Raquel Welch from FV, I'm PRETTY sure CultTVMan still has one and my friend Ray Santoleri has an EXCELLENT
1,000,000 BC kit available from rsantoleri.com (see the latest AFM for a VERY helpful build-up article.) :thumbsup: 
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks for the update Bwain. I think Moebius would have sold more Proteus kits with a Raquel figure to her fans but it will sell well enough as it is.


Good to hear the BvS Batmobile kit is going well. I would much prefer an Affleck Batman figure with this kit for the first issue. I'm sure they will but make us wait for the second issue. I preordered one from my local brick hobby store. 

I wonder if Moebius will have a test shot Batmobile contest like Polar Light does for their fans?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Batmobile being released Q1 will be a great start to the New Year, modeling wise...at least for me!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the Batmobile kit roof doors have the option to be in the open position to show interior?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BatToys said:


> Will the Batmobile kit roof doors have the option to be in the open position to show interior?


THAT was something of interest to me as well, but since the interior will be minimal, there will be a one piece roof that will not really follow the lines of how the doors open/separate from the body of the full size prop. This was EXACTLY how the body of the Tumbler kit was engineered (single piece roof that did NOT separate at the hatch edges) and I remember Yasutoshi-san executing an INCREDIBLE kit-bash which included an altered standing Batman figure exiting the cockpit. I think Frank might have a picture of that build posted on his FaceBook page. Once the kit is out there, no doubt at least ONE builder will open up the doors, and, most likely, post their step- by-step conversion process (sg-99's EXCELLENT Revell T-70 X-Wing builds spring to mind...:thumbsup
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Too bad as the open cockpit doors seem to be a dramatic scene in the movie. But like you said someone can buy an extra kit and kit bash it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The new trailer shows a very detailed cockpit. Is the kit interior detailed or plain?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*It's not a plain, it's a kar!


*


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have to step away and walk across the room to be able to read some of these posts


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BatToys said:


> The new trailer shows a very detailed cockpit. Is the kit interior detailed or plain?


You do realize of course the VERY detailed cockpit in trailer # 3 is the cockpit of the Batwing, NOT the Batmobile. So are you talking about the Batmobile interior? Because I already described what to expect in that regard AGES ago. Or are you talking about the Batwing, because I am TOTALLY not allowed to discuss the Batwing.....OOOOOPS!
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> I have to step away and walk across the room to be able to read some of these posts


Well he DOES shout a lot, but at least he is not profane or a name-caller! 
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

On my smartphone the regular font size is so tiny. Even size 4 and 5 is still small. This is a size 3. My diet is working! 

I didn't realize it was the Batplane cockpit. Does this Batmobile fly? 

I thought the trailer gave away too much. Plus they are showing toys that reveal a new, but not unexpected, villain costume. Ben Affleck looks like a good Batman.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> Or are you talking about the Batwing, because I am TOTALLY not allowed to discuss the Batwing.....OOOOOPS!
> Tom


So, the Batwing is in the works?! :woohoo:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

spock62 said:


> So, the Batwing is in the works?! :woohoo:


"Being discussed" is probably a more concise statement. :thumbsup: I like the design ALOT. Frank has seen FAR more of it than I have, and he likes the design as well.But it is a VERY large vehicle compared to the Batmobile and IIRC that was part of the issue when deciding whether or not to do a kit of "The Bat" from "The Dark Knight Rises". Which, at this point, has not happened. But I think if the Batmobile proves to be a strong seller, a Batwing would be a logical follow-up if they can make the numbers work.
BTW; Frank is trying to remain "spoiler-free" on BVS, so I'm not even sure if HE watched the latest trailer, so I have not even mentioned the "D"
word with him, LOL.
Tom


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

From the new trailer what little I have seen of the Batwing sure looks good.
I can understand having a problem with the size of the potential kit, but there is no set rule that every kit needs to be in matching scale- a smaller replica is better than none.

The 'Bat' from the Nolan film was unique looking but when I got a small replica of it there was one thing I noticed- a feature shared by the 'Interstellar' shuttle. These craft look great on screen with the camera's eye, but when you hold them in your hand they seem to be awkward and unbalanced. It is rather weird I know, but their main purpose is to be looking good on film...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> I can understand having a problem with the size of the potential kit, but there is no set rule that every kit needs to be in matching scale- a smaller replica is better than none.


I was thinking either 1/32 or 1/48 scales for the Batwing would be good. No need for it to be 1/25.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

My main concern on BvS is that I didn't like other movies by Zach Snyder. I didn't like in MoS Superman was too scared to save his father just by opening a door and that they made Pa Kent slightly a sociopath. I hated in Watchmen how they deleted Rorschach's philosophy. I think the Batman solo film directed and written by Affleck will be better.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

BatToys said:


> My main concern on BvS is that I didn't like other movies by Zach Snyder. I didn't like in MoS Superman was too scared to save his father just by opening a door and that they made Pa Kent slightly a sociopath. I hated in Watchmen how they deleted Rorschach's philosophy. I think the Batman solo film directed and written by Affleck will be better.


And, what does _this_ have to do with the Moebius kit/s coming out?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There are quite a few films in my library which fail as good entertainment but have some great production designs. I am buying a kit of a subject I like, it does not really matter too much to me if the film was disappointing.

BvS looks to have great production design- I like the new Batmobile (sort of a mix of the Tumbler and a F-1 race car). The Batwing looks great as well- I do hope it gets a kit, regardless of scale...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

spock62 said:


> And, what does _this_ have to do with the Moebius kit/s coming out?


I see your point. It could be a reaction to the Batman V Superman trailer that was released, we live in the age of too much information. Reviewing a trailer, yikes! I long for the pre internet days, when a movie was reviewed days after it's release, when what made more money over the weekend wasn't on the news, and when you liked a movie and didn't have to defend why you liked it. Looking forward to the new Batmobile, I was a complete collection of movie Batrides even the ones in the two 1940's serials.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Parts of the "Man of Steel" plot bothered me (introducing a PERFECTLY cast Emil Hamilton for example, then killing him off), but overall I REALLY liked the movie and the portrayal of the characters. I think the Nolan Batman films cast a great shadow over the production, but now Snyder has found his footing and with an excellent writer/director like Affleck onboard, this film is just in a position to REALLY launch the DC movies to a whole new level. BTW, while discussing SPOILERS... it seems most folks are REALLY digging the new Batmobile right out of the gate, as opposed to the Tumbler, which did not seem to gain acceptance until AFTER folks got a chance to see it in action in "Batman Begins". So, I do not recall where I read this, but come to find out, the production designer for "Batman V Superman" is none other than Patrick Tatopaulos (sp?) the guy who designed the '98 TriStar "Godzilla"! I'm CERTAIN it's my imagination, but I'm starting to see the silhouette of an iguana in the lines of the new car...:freak:
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> BvS looks to have great production design- I like the new Batmobile (sort of a mix of the Tumbler and a F-1 race car).


To me it sort of looks like the offspring that would result if the '89 Keatonmobile had mated with the Tumbler.  BTW, the car apparently has a fully operational ADJUSTING suspension; groundhugging for speed, then able to rise for a battlefield profile. And before ANYONE asks, I'm guessing this will be an option the BUILDER of the kit will need to make personal adjustments for and NOT part of the kit design. 
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Monsters in Motion says June 21st and has a photo that is either a painted test shot or photoshop.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> So, I do not recall where I read this, but come to find out, the production designer for "Batman V Superman" is none other than Patrick Tatopaulos (sp?) the guy who designed the '98 TriStar "Godzilla"!


Tatopoulous.

Patrick and Volker Engel were my bosses on the first feature I worked on as a professional modelmaker, Independence Day.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

seaQuest said:


> Tatopoulous.
> 
> Patrick and Volker Engel were my bosses on the first feature I worked on as a professional modelmaker, Independence Day.


VERY cool! When I heard about Robert Loggia's passing last week, I actually popped ID4 into the VCR in my workshop. THAT was a huge movie with a fantastic cast. The sort of production Irwin Allen would have launched back in the '70s; big stars, big sets, big stunts, big explosions... I still remember the theater audience going NUTS when that dog cleared the explosion in the tunnel, LOL. think I might still have a Lindberg kit of the Alien ship kicking around here somewhere. :thumbsup:
BTW, kinda relieved I didn't mangle his name as badly as I could have...
Tom


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

It was a good experience. My next job, not so much. 
I was hired by Al Zequira at Streamline Pictures Modelworks as a "resin gunslinger" churning out kits. That workshop was OSHA's worst nightmare. I was hired at a time when they were falling behind on the production of Heavy Metal kits (robot romancing a bikini-clad female welder) due to short-handedness. So on my first day, Al quits and goes to work for Jim Latta at Icons Authentic Replicas, and then we receive a phone call from Diamond Comic Distributors cancelling their order for the Heavy Metal kits, so Carl (Macek) screams orders to crank out HM kits to try to get Diamond to change their minds. And it got nuttier from there.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Holy Frak, I remember dealing with Al and his girlfriend (Sue maybe?) back in the early '90s when they were "Kimona My House" and were importing Japanese anime and Godzilla stuff. Used to see them at the HUGE Creation shows in the Penta Hotel across from Madison Square Garden in NYC. ONLY way I could deal with him was cash on the barrelhead NEVER could count on ANYTHING to get shipped. But what an interesting guy. I had a friend at the time who was stationed in Okinawa and was selling me Japanese kits for cheap (IIRC I was getting Billiken Batman kits for less than $20 SHIPPED because he was sending them to an APO) and did a lot of trading with Al. When he was ALLOWED anyway; I remember Susan wearing the pants in that relationship. Butter would melt in that guys mouth... I guess that's how he managed to get access to all that screen used stuff when he was there at Icons. I always figured the villagers with pitchforks would catch up to that guy eventually, LOL.
Talk about a small world!:wave:
Tom


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I never knew Al's GF. My only dealings with him were interviewing for a position at Streamline (which was at a West Coast version of Wonderfest in Pasadena), my second interview, and my first day when he was cleaning out his equipment from the workshop. 

I didn't know Al was involved with Kimono My House. I thought that store was up in San Fran. The story he told was he was working at Puzzle Zoo in Santa Monica when he was hired by Carl. The first project Al did for Streamline was the resin Speed Racer car suite. 

After Al left, during the rest of my tenure there, it felt like Streamline lost its' direction. The guy who took over Al's position wasn't a strong leader. There was also another division, Streamline 3D, which made cold-cast resin collectibles for Warner Brothers Studio Stores. One of them was a wall display, a 3D version of the cover of Batman #1. One day, a truck pulls up and unloads a palette full of returned broken displays. And Carl looks at me and asks if we can repair them and ship them back. (Carl was a notorious cheapskate).

After a while, enough was enough. First I left, then Alex Rivera left (he used to post here under Falcon Designs), and Carl was left with no lead sculptor and only a couple of gunslingers. The guy who took over for Al had to fill in filling the molds himself. (The pressure pots were from a restaurant supply store. I have a story about one of them exploding in my face while I was running up the pressure from an o-ring not seated properly by the co-worker ahead of me. We were working in teams to get kits cast.)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

BatToys said:


> Monsters in Motion says June 21st and has a photo that is either a painted test shot or photoshop.


PRETTY sure the photo is the same one that appears in this month's AFM, and is of a built-up test shot (probably by Jim Small.) I spoke with Frank today and the kit is still on track to be available BEFORE the film hits theaters in March. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

seaQuest said:


> After Al left, during the rest of my tenure there, it felt like Streamline lost its' direction. The guy who took over Al's position wasn't a strong leader. There was also another division, Streamline 3D, which made cold-cast resin collectibles for Warner Brothers Studio Stores. One of them was a wall display, a 3D version of the cover of Batman #1. One day, a truck pulls up and unloads a palette full of returned broken displays. And Carl looks at me and asks if we can repair them and ship them back. (Carl was a notorious cheapskate).


HEY! I have one of those! I also have the 3D cover of #4. I love them and they are still PROUDLY on display after all these years.
And if I got one of the repaired ones, I can't tell :tongue:
Thank you for all your good work (even if it wasn't the best work experience).


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll weep for you only if you bought one of the box displays of Bugs Bunny and Elmer Fudd in a scene from "What's Opera, Doc?"


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Nah...
Only Batman stuff for this fanboy. And I will be Getting the Moebius Batman vs. Superman Batmobile (a quick mention just to keep this thread on track).


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Tom, which issue number of AFM has the BvS Batmobile painted?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I don't know the issue #, but it is the current issue on newsstands now. Cover features a fantasy type female figure, the theme of the issue being original subject matter kits. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

That would be #60 with Lady Clankington on the cover
http://www.garagekits.us/forums/content.php?276-Amazing-Figure-Modeler-Magazine


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Hot Toys just showed pictures of their 1/6 BvS Batmobile. Wow.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny, I have an original Streamline Pictures Heavy Metal kit sitting, finished, on a shelf not 6 feet away right now. One of my favorite builds - I massaged the female figure a bit - as she's topless in the original magazine cover art work. That piece came from Alexander Rivera! 
The figure kit hobby is a pretty small world..


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I cast up a boatload of those. 
Okay, the story...
One afternoon, Carl tells us to drop everything we were doing and crank out as many Heavy Metal kits as we can. So we work in teams of two, the kit used three RTV molds, three teams to facilitate the job. Team one places a plastic bag in the pressure pot and places the molds in them. Team two injects the resin and seats the "o" rings. I was part of team three, securing the lid on the pressure pots and pressurizing the pots to 160 psi. On one of the runs, I was running up the pressure and at 150 psi, the seal lets go and resin explodes out of the pot and onto me. If you know anything about resin, it cures by exothermic reaction. Now I've got a t-shirt soaked with resin. As I attempt to remove the shirt, I realize the heat is building up already. Alex Rivera tells me not to lift my shirt over my head or I'll burn my face. He and another guy in the shop help me hold the shirt away from my chest until the resin "kicks." And all because Carl wanted speed. And when he saw my shirt full of cured resin and told how it happened, be didn't care one whit. 

In addition, he told us to forego our safety goggles and NIOSH masks and get crackin'. I, at least, grabbed my goggles. Good thing I did.


----------

